# Oil filled radiator



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

As new to motor homing need a bit of advice. We are going away at Christmas and want to get a little oil filled radiator to save on the gas with our truman heater when hooked up at the campsite.

What is the maximum wattage allowed at the campsites as seen one in Wilkinsons which is 700w, is this ok? If this is no good can someone point us in the right direction as to which one to get.

Thanks guys

Nicky


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it may be ok to keep the chill off at night, depends how cold it is i supose.


dave p


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Nicky,

Looking into these myself at the moment. 700 watts is about the highest I'm planning to go, as I'll be running other electrical items aswell. Currys have a mini oil-filled radiator for £29, otherwise they're available on ebay from around £24 delivered.

Mark


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

we bought one from chelston the other week, think it was about £22, and 600w, I saw a very similar thing in poundstretcher last week, two sizes, one around £19.99 and the bigger one around £24, I didn't look that close as I already had one, but at least one had three different heat levels.

We used ours overnight a couple of weeks ago, and with the dial turned down as far as it went, I still had to get up in the night to turn it off as we were too hot! our 22 foot van is pretty well insulated I think, and we had silver screen thingy in situ too, and of course the weather was pretty good, but I'm confident ours will be more than adequate if we are lucky enough to get a chance to get away over the winter!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We've had a small one for years, and it's excellent for keeping the van warm. Unfortunately ours gave up the ghost recently, so we've had to go out & get a replacement. We've bought a DeLonghi Bambino - actually from Amazon for a penny less than £60 - Argos sell them as well. You can get cheper ones, but there have been stories of some cheapies leaking rather messily.

It's 800w I think that's about 3.5 amp/ hr at 230v. We had it going at CC's Morn Hill site this weekend for the first time - keeps the van nice & warm, especially the cab area.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Personally I would go for a 1000w heater that is fitted with a thermostat so it won't cook you on warmer nights (or better still, use a separate plug-in thermostat so that the heat sensor is further away from the heat source).

A 700w will barely keep the frost away on a very cold night so that extra 300w will help a little. A 1000w heater will draw a maximum current of 4 amps, well withing the lowest "normal" hook-up provided in the UK of 5 amps so you'll be OK to use the on-board charger at the same time. Don't forget to unplug the heater when you're using any other electrical appliance though or you may trip the supply.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Would agree with Gaspode - go for 1000w heater with thermostat - you can always turn down - we bought a little 500w heater which really wasn't up to the job - now use 1000w. If we are worried about using too much current we turn the heater right down whilst boiling the kettle for example
Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

May be a silly question but whats wrong with your electric on board heater. I thought all mh`s had one.

dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Given the OP's offline, I'll answer that one.

Explorer Group 140s (be they Compass Avantgardes, Elddis Autoquests or Suntor dealer specials) come as standard with a gas unit for space heating, and a dual gas/electric water heater. No electric space heating.


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> Given the OP's offline, I'll answer that one.
> 
> Explorer Group 140s (be they Compass Avantgardes, Elddis Autoquests or Suntor dealer specials) come as standard with a gas unit for space heating, and a dual gas/electric water heater. No electric space heating.


As Rothbotham has explained, our motor home only comes with a Truman gas heater and we need to find a way of saving gas when on EHU as we use a lot of gas with cooking and heating water.

Thankyou to everyone so far with all the help and advice, really appreciate it.

Really looking forward to going away for Christmas and New Year for the first time ever in a Motor home and want to get it right.

Nick


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> May be a silly question but whats wrong with your electric on board heater. I thought all mh`s had one.
> 
> dave p


Our Burstner has gas heating only so we use a small oil radiator which is on at the moment with the van parked on the drive. Very handy for Spain when we eventually get there which will be Feb & March.

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A more expensive option but very effective is to get the electric heating part of your Truma heater fitted- Ultraheat. We did this with both of the vans we had - dealer badged versions of yours- and did not regret it. You can then run your heater on gas alone, electricity alone or both together.

A point ot remember with the oil filled radiator is to travel with it in an upright position. if you leave it on its side when travelling then you are supposed to stand it upright for a period before turning it on.

See:

Ultraheat

G


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the ultra heat gas and electric in my MH, the problem is the unit is under the bed, so if its on over night it can get too warm, I will be going to "Argos" this week to purchase the 1.2 Kw Oil filled radiator. 

So when on the drive during the winter I can have back ground heat in the Mh and on site a nice background warmth during the night, if needed (Dead of Winter)


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

A friend recommended these to us:-

>Dimplex Coldwatcher<

and we have found it very useful as a frost eliminator at home and for heating whilst away.

With a thermostat for frost setting and room temperature available in 500w or 1000w they can be used upright or laid on the back. They heat up very fast.

Shop around for best price, good luck.

Pete D


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> I have the ultra heat gas and electric in my MH, the problem is the unit is under the bed, so if its on over night it can get too warm, I will be going to "Argos" this week to purchase the 1.2 Kw Oil filled radiator.


I think we're talking about 2 different heaters. The Ultraheat that Truma make can't fit under your bed; it looks like a traditional gas or electric fire and is bolted to a wall or bulkhead. Is yours an Ultrastore ?


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I have had one ever since I first purchased my first motorhome, its 1.5 K thermostatically controlled, and I think it came from Robert Dyas. It has never blown the ampage on sites, (sorry I leave the conversion from watts to amps to my daughter) and as you say, you pay for EHU so why use your gas.

Jenny


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Thankyou to everyone for all there advice, will defo look into getting an oil filled heater but maybe go for 1000w and turn it down when on EHU so as not to blow anything.

Was also interested in reading about making our Truman into the combi electric and gas, have also seen the new front that looks like a real log fire which is also tempting. Dont know if anyone has one of these.

Just on the subject of the Truman heater, ours makes a terrible racket when driving with the fins on the front panel rattling, has anyone else come across this problem?

nick


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

following recents post about oil filled radiators, we bought a Delonghi Bambino (£46) from our local electrical shop. I know the weather has been relatively warm, but I have had to turn the heater down at night. I prefer to leave this on rather than the Truma blown air heating.
I'm so pleased with it, it is now in my computer room. Hope I remember to put it back in the van next time we go away :roll:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Grizzly,

You are of course correct, I have the Ultra Store, with Blown air


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have Argos 800W - bought last year from their value range. Works well in my small van. 

The only comment I think worth making after all the posts is to check whether it has any sort of easy moving handles - just in case you have to shift it quickly whilst still hot. I did need to and it was a juggling act to grasp underneath.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

B & Q's do a range of oil-filled radiators at reasonable prices.

I bought a 900 watt one a couple of years ago. It keeps the cab and forward lounge area nice and cosy. During the night I turn it down to half power which serves to keep the whole van quite cosy, sure Bryn Dog really appreciates it during the colder winter nights!

Its remarkable how much the couple of 100 watts make over a 7-800 watt rad.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> Grizzly,
> 
> You are of course correct, I have the Ultra Store, with Blown air


I thought Ultrastore was the hot water system?


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We use a small rotating fan heater from Lidl, which can be used either on 1KW or 2KW settings.

Obviously it is always used on 1 KW in the van, with the thermostat adjusted as necessary.

It is brilliant overnight, set low, as it just keeps the temp at a reasonable level.

Having to rely on it totally next week as I have discovered that the fan is not working properly on the Truma warm air system. :evil: , and can't get it seen to until we get back.

Paul


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with Pollydoodle, the Delonghi Bambino is a little cracker with excellent thermostatic control even with a frost setting. We use ours quite a lot both during day and night but remember to turn it down at night as it will be too hot.
Highly recommend one especially when on electric hook up.
Bob


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Delonghi bambino is great. Sitting next to it right now. Had to turn it down low last night as too hot overnight. Best thing is it has no sharp edges, great for airing clothes by it and it fits between us in the cab when sitting watching tv. When travelling we put it wedged behind drivers seat. We have the 500w which is more than sufficient for our 7 metre van. Bigger means you have to store it somewher!

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/catalogId/1500001801/partNumber/4151182.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0521833/Trail/searchtext>OIL+HEATER.htm

Would highly recomend this as a quality product well worth the investment.

Chris


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

B&Q do a nice oil radiator, thermostatic control, and three heat settings, 300w, 500w, 800w. About £24 I believe.


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought this one form Argos after I read the reviews from a number of people that had bought for caravans/campers etc

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4151388/Trail/searchtext>OIL+FILLED+RADIATOR.htm

have used it on a number of sites and leave it on in the MH on the drive on hook up

Hope this helps


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Time-Traveller,

You are correct, Ultrastore is the water heating system. Ultraheat is the heating 'bolt-on'.

In response to the OP, the louvres on Truma units can make a real racket when they rub on the fins of the heat exchanger. The answer is simple, poke your fingers through the slot - heater off! - and bend them out of the way. If that doesn't do the trick, remove the front of the heater and either apply a bit more bending or trim the louvres slightly. Your manual should show you how to remove the front, but basically it unclips from the top.

Pomme


----------

